# AE IB subs into a box?



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Can someone please model my subs and tell me the dimensions I would need to build an enclosure. 
They’re Acoustic Elegance SBP15 infinite baffle subs that I’ve just removed from my car and can’t fit my new car. But I was wondering how big a box would be for my HT. Possibly ported?
I would probably power them off a crown xls.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

Acoustic Elegance SBP15 woofer for Sealed Box Applications

AE says 3 to 8 cubic feet each, will not run full rated power below about 45 Hz according to WinISD

For HT I would do the 8 cubic feet, but that will be a huge box for a pair.

Models well in a 4th order bandpass

.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks very much. Yeah I’m not sure if it would pass the wife test yet.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

This strikes me as a classic case of not buying the correct car for the equipment... LOL!


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

What about infinite baffle for the HT? Attic? Crawl space? Closet?


----------



## Driftdad541 (Aug 8, 2019)

...Or do as Peter suggests and cut the car😂 I recently had this conversation with my wife... Long story short, we're buying her another car!


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Driftdad541 said:


> ...Or do as Peter suggests and cut the car😂 I recently had this conversation with my wife... Long story short, we're buying her another car!


Two 15's might be a sizable hole for a new car.


----------

